# A couple fall blooming terrestrials



## KyushuCalanthe (Nov 12, 2008)

Here they are, two natural hybrids:

Pterostylis x furcillata







Pleione x lagenaria:


----------



## paphioboy (Nov 12, 2008)

Great terrestrials, Tom... Thanks for sharing.. I never knew there were Pterostylis in Japan.. hehe.. Maybe that's because I see them so often in Aus...


----------



## Corbin (Nov 12, 2008)

The ones in the top picture are neat looking. With their "helmets" and up raised petals I thought of an army surrendering or maybe aliens. 

I like the striped & frilly lip on the bloom in the bottom picture.


----------



## Ron-NY (Nov 12, 2008)

Tom you are getting me hooked on terrestrials, LOL :clap::drool::clap:


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm with Ed - you won't have to surrender alone!


----------



## swamprad (Nov 12, 2008)

The Pterostylis are simply amazing!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 12, 2008)

Thanx for posting, especially the Pterostylis. Unusual to see them outside Australia, do you have access to corybas also!?


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Nov 12, 2008)

_Pterostylis_ really are interesting flowers, and in my limited experience are some of the easiest terrestrial orchids to grow. The pictured plant started out as one tuber two years ago - now there are over 30 growths in the pot and almost everyone has a flower. Admittedly this one has been the best grower for me, but others such as _P. nutans_ and _P. Nodding Grace_ increase almost as fast. It is a mystery why they aren't more popular in the states.



NYEric said:


> Thanx for posting, especially the Pterostylis. Unusual to see them outside Australia, do you have access to corybas also!?



Eric, actually in Europe and Japan these are available, it is only the US where they seem scarce. Yes, _Corybas_ can be found here, but are more uncommon. They are quite a bit more fussy than the _Pterostylis_ due to their tiny size.

Here's a new species I started growing last year right around Halloween:


----------



## paphioboy (Nov 12, 2008)

Now THAT is FREAKY...!!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 12, 2008)

:rollhappy:

For some reason, the Pterostylis x furcillata reminds me of Penguins.

Nice photos.


----------



## Heather (Nov 12, 2008)

COOL! Nice job with Kermit there too!


----------



## Kevin (Nov 12, 2008)

Pterostylis are AWESOME!!!:drool: What are the parents of the natural hybrid you posted? I had one years ago - a Pterostylis Dunkle x baptistii. It did bloom for me, but then I lost it. I want to try again, but can't find a source. I got the first one from Brookside. Actually, I'd take any Aussie native terrestrial (also NZ). The flora from that part of the world is just amazing. Could you post a full plant pic please?


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Nov 12, 2008)

Kevin said:


> Pterostylis are AWESOME!!!:drool: What are the parents of the natural hybrid you posted? I had one years ago - a Pterostylis Dunkle x baptistii. It did bloom for me, but then I lost it. I want to try again, but can't find a source. I got the first one from Brookside. Actually, I'd take any Aussie native terrestrial (also NZ). The flora from that part of the world is just amazing. Could you post a full plant pic please?



The cross is P. ophioglossia x P. alveata. Here is the whole pot:


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Nov 12, 2008)

Very cool photos; thanks for posting. Love the frog - he's beautifully colored.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 12, 2008)

Cool! Thanks. Lots of variation in height there! From your experience, is it completely random how tall the plant will get? Yours here are all divisions of the same plant (i.e. clones), so that would lead me to believe that perhaps it is cultural? They are growing so close together, that is must be random.

What do you have them potted in?


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 13, 2008)

great photos both plants!!! I like Pleione, tried already some of them but with no chance!!! Jean


----------



## NYEric (Nov 13, 2008)

Hilarious! 
THanx for the info, now when you ship the pterostylis here make sure you hide them inside the hangianums so the inspectors don't find them! :crazy:


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Nov 13, 2008)

Kevin said:


> Cool! Thanks. Lots of variation in height there! From your experience, is it completely random how tall the plant will get? Yours here are all divisions of the same plant (i.e. clones), so that would lead me to believe that perhaps it is cultural? They are growing so close together, that is must be random.
> 
> What do you have them potted in?



Let's see: the size of the plant is dependent on the size of the bulb it grows from, of course culture plays a role, but these should be all getting the same culture, I planted them that close together, and finally, I use a 50:50 mix of organic material to inorganic. These guys like humusy sand, so that seems to work well - I like to put in a bit of fine charcoal and some coarse inorganic material such as perlite. In the past I grew them in a more inorganic substrate and I don't think they liked that so much. They tend to be pretty heavy feeders as far as terrestrials go. I suspect that really tall one is in fact from the original bulb I got, but I can't say for sure.

Eric, honestly, I have no idea what you are talking about!

Oh, here is a shot from last fall so you can see how much it grew last winter:


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 14, 2008)

Fantastic displays on both plants!!! I like the vampire frog, too...hehe!!!!! Tom, how do you treat your Pleione during summer??? Thanks


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Nov 15, 2008)

biothanasis said:


> Tom, how do you treat your Pleione during summer??? Thanks



Pleione do just so so for me. I grow them in bright shade giving them tons of water and strong fertilizer while in growth. I think the problem is too much heat in the dead of summer, 30C+ everyday.


----------



## TADD (Nov 15, 2008)

Awesome re-cap!


----------



## P-chan (Nov 15, 2008)

Stunning...What great plants.


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 15, 2008)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Pleione do just so so for me. I grow them in bright shade giving them tons of water and strong fertilizer while in growth. I think the problem is too much heat in the dead of summer, 30C+ everyday.



So I guess no direct sun during summer and keeping them cool!!! thank you!!!


----------

